# GnuPlot 3.7.1d for OS X released



## Einbert (30 Avril 2002)

Pour les fans de GnuPlot (dont William apparemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), ben une version OS X est sorti aujourd'hui même, il y a quelques heures...Pour l'adresse, ben c'est ici ... 

++


----------



## maousse (7 Mai 2002)

Ben je viens de comprendre à quoi pourrait me servir gnuplot !

Je l'installe par fink, puis je tape "gnuplot" dans le term, et puis rien, "command not found", pourtant je lance gimp comme ça...

je comprends pas trop, faut installer quelquechose de spécial ?


----------



## BrainDamage (7 Mai 2002)

Ne serait-il pas plus simple de prendre la version Aqua ?
Elle est ici:
GnuPlot sur VersionTracker


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Pour les fans de GnuPlot (dont William apparemment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ben une version OS X est sorti aujourd'hui même, il y a quelques heures...Pour l'adresse, ben c'est ici ... 

++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A noter qu'il existait déjà avant seulement pour OS X mais à la place d'un petit d à la fin y avait un ptit c


----------



## Einbert (8 Mai 2002)

Ah bon, j'avais cru que les versions antérieures ne se lançaient que via XFree   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ben quand on saura tout...c'est exactement ce que je me disais en sortant de la WWDC Berne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

Ben mon papa il avait la version avec un ptit c et pis elle se lançait pil-poil avec l'interface Aqua...

C'est vrai que notre WWWDC de Berne était très pas mal surtout la démo de.................................hi hi hi hihi hi non on vous dira pas ce qu'on a vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lol


----------



## Einbert (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
C'est vrai que notre WWWDC de Berne était très pas mal surtout la démo de.................................hi hi hi hihi hi non on vous dira pas ce qu'on a vu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lol*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, on garde pour nous ce qu'on a vu qui sortira en juillet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...bon on a déjà donné un hint...c'est en juillet que ça se passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++


----------

